# [SOLVED] PC Keeps blowing Power Supply



## Techbee (Apr 19, 2008)

Hello,
My PC is about 2 years old and last week it just went off upon checking it I realised the PSU was gone. I replaced the power supply with a new one of the same wattage and it worked for about two hours and went off again. The same symptoms which pointed to the PSU. I replaced the power supply with a new one again. That did not even start the computer. I tested it before fitting it using a fan and it worked but when I tested it after trying it on my PC it was dead again. Finally I bought a third PSU and connected the motherboard and a new HDD only to isolate the problem. The PSU did not even start the computer which meant it is the motherboard. 

The strange thing is I can't smell any burning on the mobo or the PSU and not even a bang to suggest that something has popped. I'm confused.
Could somebody help me if it is possible for a motherboard to fry the PSU.
Could it be the time to bin the motherboard.

PC Specs
Custom Built
Geforce 6100 AM2 motherboard
Dual Core Processor
PSU 650w
2 x DVD RW Drives

Many Thanks
TB


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: PC Keeps blowing Power Supply*

Brand & Model of the PSU? Are you using Onboard Graphics or a dedicated GPU(Brand & Model)?
The original PSU might have damaged other components when it failed. 
Bench Testing is the best way to test parts.
1) Remove EVERYTHING from the case
2) Set the motherboard on a non conductive surface. The motherboard box is perfect for this. DO NOT PLACE THE MOTHERBOARD ON THE STATIC BAG! It can actually conduct electricity! We are going to try and assemble a running system outside of the case.
3) Install the CPU and heat sink. 
4) Install 1 stick of RAM.
5) Install the video card and attach the power supply connection(s) to the card if your card needs it.
6) Connect the monitor to the video card.
7) Connect the power supply to the motherboard with both the 24pin main ATX Power connection and the separate 4 or 8 pin power connection.
8) Connect power to the power supply.
9) Do NOT connect ANYTHING else. Make sure you have the power connector on the CPU fan connected.
10) Use a small screwdriver to momentarily short the power switch connector on the motherboard. Consult your motherboard manual to find which two pins connect to your case's power switch. Then touch both pins with a screwdriver to complete the circuit and boot the system.

If all is well, it should power up and you should get a display. Then assemble the parts into the case and try again. If the system now fails to boot, you have a short in the case and need to recheck your motherboard standoffs.

If the system does not boot after this process, then you most likely have a faulty component. You'll need to swap parts, start with the power supply, until you determine what is defective


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: PC Keeps blowing Power Supply*

these are the specs you need to post

what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

of each psu you tried

when replacing a psu you usually increase the wattage to cater for the deteriorated components it has to run


----------



## Techbee (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: PC Keeps blowing Power Supply*

Thank you very much for your responses. I have stripped the old case and assembled the pc in a new case and bingo. It worked, I guess there was a short being caused by the casing.

Thank you very much.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: PC Keeps blowing Power Supply*

glad you have it sorted


----------

